# What equiempent I need?



## josh (Dec 30, 2005)

How do I determing what equipmet a need for a convention center in Mexico for 4000 pax ?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

wow, I'd hire a consultant with experience in designing a kitchen of that size.


----------

